# Crank Brothers Pedals - Float adjustment.



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought a new bike for my girlfriend and it had crank brothers egg beater/flats on it. She already had shimano spd pedals so I gave them to a buddy since he was talking about trying clip less. He bought shoes and crank bros cleats. He said he has the cleats on in the 15 degree release instead of the 25 degree. However after our first ride (Which was fun watching him bail even though the night before after a few beers he said he wasn't going to have a problem cuz he learns quick!!! LOL) he mentioned that he felt like they went side to side (float?) too much. Is there way to adjust that or tension on those pedals? I've only used spd's so I looked at them and didn't see any allens on it. I recommended he try the 25 degree release. That whole degree release thing I assume is a crank bros thing. I'm just wondering if that will help or if there is any adjustments you can do to those pedals or it's just him having to get used to the pedals? I know mine have a little play in them that way but I've been riding them so long that I don't remember feeling that way when I started. What advice should I give him?


----------



## tucoramirez (Aug 7, 2012)

*try the 25 degree release*

The benefit of having a substantial amount of float is that it is easier on the knees, if one needs to have little or no float Crank brothers is not right for him.I have been using Eggbeaters since they first came out,all three of my current bikes have them. At 54 years old my knees are still in great shape.If a rider wants to stay clipped in in very rough terrain it may be to easy to disengage with CBs, hope this helps?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

A few MTB systems have some lateral float. There's not much that your friend can do about it. The release angle on systems I'm familiar with is just that - it adjusts how far out a rider has to kick his heel to get the pedal to release. I don't believe it typically affects float at all. I've always used my Times with the faster release angle, since I don't think it causes me to have any problems with coming out of my pedals by accident.

Different systems have different amounts of float. I have no personal experience with Crank Brothers. Between already having Times when they came out and the reviews of Crank Brothers products, it just doesn't seem like something I'd want to spend money to try. Anyway, your friend might read about a few other systems. I like my Times a lot, Shimanos are incredibly popular, and there are some other systems out there too.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

There's videos on CB website that show install, and adjustment. Their cleats have dots on them. Depending on which cleat you put on which shoe, you can have 15 or 20 degree release if I remember correctly. 
And as with just about any type cleat, with any shoe, you can adjust a bit by turning the cleat before tightening it down to the shoe, for more or less angle on float/release. Can as well place shims under the cleat to make them stick out further so depending on combo of pedal platform and shoe's lug height/depth of cleat, it could make it easier or harder to get clipped in and out, or if that's not an issue or it sticks out too much, it could just make a lump inside the shoe that becomes a pain, especially on pedals with no platform to distribute your weight some. If that's the case, and you want the cleat sticking out more, remove some rubber from the shoe around the cleat instead of shimming.
With no platform there's less for the shoe to hold onto. So how hard the cleat is pushed/held onto the pedal is all the control you have with Egg Beaters, as far as float ease, and speed. There's no spring tension adjustment like with some other pedals, and very little platform/pedal combo dialing in since there's no platform. When I ride egg beaters with my shoes that have a hiking shoe type lug, the pedal/spindle kinda falls into the lugs some, with my flat skate bottom type shoe, the float is much easier/smoother. With a pedal that has a big grippy platform, it's totally different, like let's say with CB Mallets. FWIW, I think that once you learn, trust and use the float, might be the best thing about clipless, and for mtbing my fav is Candy or Smarty for a bit of a platform, and not too grippy.
.02 r maybe .03


----------



## tucoramirez (Aug 7, 2012)

so does the OP have 'Eggbeater/flats' I can only guess what that is, Candy? I like eggbeaters alot in most situations.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I looked at pictures of the pedals online. It looks like the ones I gave him are the Mallets. Either way, I told him to ride it for awhile and see if he get's used to it. If he doesn't he can always try something else. At this point I think it's just new to him. He did say that he felt like his shoe's grip was getting stuck on the pedal and keeping him from getting out. IDK, if that is actually the case or he's just not used to getting out of the pedal. Either way, I'll let him know that maybe a shim will get his shoe off the pedal a little bit more so it doesn't drag too much. I think at the end of the day, he just needs to get used to it.


----------



## tucoramirez (Aug 7, 2012)

that is kind of tough, shims make me feel like my foot is more isolated from the feel of the pedal.Other option is carve or grind down on the bottom of his clipless shoes. Mallets are nice pedals,built well...not cheap.I suggest buying a clipless show that will fit, Shimano shoes can be quite affordable,hope this helps.Point is I hope a poor setup does not discourage him, he must have some really chunky lugs on those shoes?


----------

